# Saltwater And Bass Baits?



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey all Im considering giving the bass a break for the fall/winter and concentrating on some saltwater fishing. Have any of yas tried and had any success on bass lures (senkos, spinnerbaits or crankbaits) in saltwater?


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2007)

What kind of fish are you going for?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2007)

Whatever will bite, i know there are snook, red fish, lady fish and stingrays in the area but other that I have no clue. I figured i can swim a smoke shad tiki stick so it looked like a drunken/dazzed bait fish for a start.

Edit: Theres also black drum


----------



## SMDave (Sep 25, 2007)

Redfish will take spinnerbaits and crankbaits and senkos! Many anglers use senkos for saltwater fishing (or similar lures). I'm not sure what's there in florida but senkos drifted off the bottom would be killer for some fluke.


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2007)

And up here in Mass 10 inch Stick baits (Senko types) work too!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2007)

Redfish = Johnson Silver Minnow

That is all you need!

Most FW Bass lures do not have hooks strong enough for SW Fish - their mouths are much tougher!


You are probably better off using live or cut bait with the proper rigs


----------



## SMDave (Sep 25, 2007)

esquired said:


> Redfish = Johnson Silver Minnow
> 
> That is all you need!
> 
> ...



And, most freshwater hooks are easily corroded by saltwater.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2007)

esquired said:


> You are probably better off using live or cut bait with the proper rigs



I hate live bait!! I like to travel as light as possible since im usually on foot patrol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2007)

Get a few plugs for the salt - some Habs are always a standard, Kastmasters are good, Yo-Zuri makes some decent stuff as well.

Further, get some Gulp Baits - 3" crabs, shrimp and squid strips are all great.

you then have all the advantages of real bait without having to lug a cooler around.

Good luck and let us know how you make out


----------



## SMDave (Sep 25, 2007)

esquired said:


> Get a few plugs for the salt - some Habs are always a standard, Kastmasters are good, Yo-Zuri makes some decent stuff as well.
> 
> Further, get some Gulp Baits - 3" crabs, shrimp and squid strips are all great.
> 
> ...



Did you know Habs recently passed away? https://www.striped-bass.com/Stripertalk/forumdisplay.php?f=12 All the topics in the Stripertalk section are of his passing. I didn't know him personally, but a lot of people there did. Still sad though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah Joe Habs passed earlier this week - he did some great work and his bait designs set a benchmark


----------

